# WARNING!!! For Distance Education students aspiring for UGC-NET / Academics



## zatang (Mar 12, 2010)

I am doing lateral entry MBA from Punjab Technical University. I already did my PGDM through an AICTE approved institute but later came to know that you can’t get into academics without a MBA degree (PGDM is Diploma, Period!!!) 

  Hence I enrolled in lateral entry MBA through PTU in Sep 2009 (with a fees of Rs.20,000). Two weeks before, a colleague of mine in a casual discussion poured doubt over the eligibility of lateral entry program for consideration in UGC-NET. He asked me to file a RTI and I curiously filed it on 4th March 2010. Today I received the response to my letter and I am totally flabbergasted after reading it. 

  Here’s the reply in two parts

  *www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/02b363eaaa.gif
  *www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/e0533cc77a.gif 

  To conclude, you can’t get a UGC-NET certificate and can’t go into academics with a distance education degree NOT recognized by ‘*Joint Committee*’. As per the DEC website, only these universities are recognized by ‘*Joint Committee*’. 

  *www.dec.ac.in/131009/Recognition by Joint Committee.doc

  If you are enrolled (in a distance education program) from any of these universities, then you should start worrying about the recognition of your degree. 

  *www.ugc.ac.in/inside/pub_notice_satatadd.pdf

  And 

  *www.ugc.ac.in/inside/privateuniversity.html 

  I feel duped and cheated but I know I won’t get any respite from anywhere. Pass it on all people concerned.


----------

